# Countertop / wall gap



## B77 (9 mo ago)

Hello,

I'm creating a built-in buffet. The adjacent drywall is not straight so I scribed the countertop. However, on some parts of the countertop, there remains a gap that is too wide to simply caulk. I can not scribe the countertop any further as it wouldn't be wide enough to properly cover the cabinets.

Do you have any suggestions? For what it's worth, here is a picture of the setup. The countertop is not installed yet, but merely sitting on top of the cabinets.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

You could make a backsplash matching the countertop.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Backsplash is the best answer.


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

B77 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm creating a built-in buffet. The adjacent drywall is not straight so I scribed the countertop. However, on some parts of the countertop, there remains a gap that is too wide to simply caulk. I can not scribe the countertop any further as it wouldn't be wide enough to properly cover the cabinets.
> 
> ...


Add a scribe stripwide enough to cover the gap. You may have to plane the top straight as you already scribed it.
mike


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Backsplash +3 😉


----------



## B77 (9 mo ago)

Thank you for the help!


----------

